# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Unfortunate First Purchase

## Kipster

Hey everyone,
This past week I ordered two Red Eyed Tree Frogs from LLLReptile. I had heard and read that they have a goos rep as far as getting the frogs to you safe and sounds (and alive of course). Unfortunately when both my frogs arrived they were both not moving nor breathing, so I notified LLLReptile that the frogs were deceased. Thankfully LLLReptile was able to give me store credit to re-order some new frogs, but as soon as I got on the website to order more RETF's they were out of stock. So far I am pretty disappointed and unimpressed with LLLReptile, however, I did order three hourglass tree frogs after realizing that the RETF's may not be in stock for a while. Hopefully these frogs arrive well! All in all though LLLReptiles customer service was great and I hope for better encounters with them in the future.
- Kip

----------

